# Sacramento IBS C trial



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I started the trial meds on Tuesday. Today I have NO PAIN. NO SPASMS. If you are C they are still advertising this in the Bee. Its so-o-o much better than Zelmac. I'll keep you updated.


----------

